
Eggex(Oil shell): New syntax for regexes meant to be transpiled - pcr910303
https://github.com/oilshell/oil/blob/master/doc/eggex.md
======
benji_is_me
This reminds me of Raku's regexes/"rules".[1]

[1]
[https://docs.raku.org/language/regexes](https://docs.raku.org/language/regexes)

